#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Τοκογλυφικά Πρόστιμα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ  και άλλα

## nikoue

Καλημέρα.
Είμαι ασφαλισμένος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από το 2005.
Το προηγούμενο Έτος 2014 δεν πλήρωσα από αδυναμία ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.
Από το 1ο εξάμηνο του 2014 όφειλα 1576,32 Ευρώ και από το 2ο 1924,74 Ευρώ.
χρειάζομαι ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα επειγόντως και χθες αναγκάστηκα και πήγα στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για ρύθμιση.
Δε ξέρω ποιο νοσηρό μυαλό έχει σκεφτεί ότι αφού δεν πλήρωσα τα 1576,36 Ευρώ στην ώρα τους λόγω αδυναμίας πρέπει να τα πληρώσω ή να τα ρυθμίσω με τιμή βάσης τα 1924,74 που ισχύει σήμερα.
Και με βάση αυτή τη τιμή να ξεκινήσουν οι Τόκοι υπερημερίας.
Δλδ για 1576,32 που δεν εξοφλήθηκαν τον Αύγουστο που έληξε η προθεσμία να πρέπει να πληρώσω σήμερα πάνω από 2000 Ευρώ.
Είμαι εξοργισμένος. Είναι τοκογλυφικό.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι νομικά για αυτό?
Μπήκα στη ρύθμιση άλλα το μετάνιωσα.
Δε ξέρω πόσοι θα με πιστέψετε, το ξέρω ότι σχεδόν όλοι θα πούνε μ...ες λέει, αλλά είμαι ο μοναδικός Τοπογράφος που γνωρίζω, (Δε θα πω που υπάρχει, θα πω που γνωρίζω. Και γνωρίζω πολλούς) που εκτός του ότι θεωρώ ότι είμαι πολύ καταρτισμένος και συνεχίζω καθημερινά να καταρτίζομαι σε αντίθεση με το τι δυστυχώς ισχύει, αρνούμαι να φοροδιαφύγω.
Αυτό σημαίνει κατ ελάχιστων 1000 Ευρώ, συμπεριλαμβανομένου πλέον λόγω τις κατάστασης των πελατών γιατί κάποτε ήταν έξτρα) για ένα σύνηθες τοπογραφικό. Δε γίνεται να γίνω Super Market μαζικής παραγωγής προϊόντων χωρίς ετικέτα. Κάποιοι μου λένε ότι κάνουν 100 το χρόνο. Αν είχα τόσα δε θα προλάβαινα να τα κάνω. Εγώ. Όπως νομίζω ότι γίνονται. Σαν τοπογράφος. Σαν μπακάλης δεν ξέρω. Είναι και αργά να μάθω.
Για Δημόσιες μελέτες ξέρετε τι γινόταν και τι γίνεται. Τουλάχιστον από το 2006 που δραστηριοποιούμαι, γινόταν να δίνονται όλες στοχευόμενα με 20% έκπτωση που ήταν και η μέγιστη. Δε ξέρω ούτε ένα διαγωνισμό, ούτε ένα, που να μην έγινε έτσι. Μετά την αλλαγή του νόμου οι εκπτώσεις αγγίζουν το 90%. Επί της ουσίας η ποιότητα δεν αλλάζει οπότε η πολιτική εξουσία θεωρεί ότι πέτυχε ίδια ποιότητα μελετών με 80% λιγότερα χρήματα. Ποτέ δεν εξέτασε κανείς τη ποιότητα. Ποτέ δεν είχε κανείς συνέπεια για αυτό. Πότε δε συζητήσαμε οτι έχει διαφορά το λάθος από την άγνοια. Το λάθος είναι λάθος η άγνοια απάτη. Τι γκρινιάζουμε που οι εκπτώσεις στις μελέτες αγγίζουν το 80-90 %. Άλλος τις δίνει?
Συνεχίζω επί προσωπικού. Αυτό σημαίνει κι άλλα. Σημαίνει κατακόρυφη πτώση τζίρου. Υπάρχει άλλος που το κάνει με 200 μαύρα. Που πέρα από το ότι είναι μαύρα δε ξέρει και τι του γίνεται. Έτσι έχουμε τουλάχιστον εξίσωση μεταξύ ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων έργων. Συνήθως δεν είναι και τοπογράφος. Επίσης σημαίνει ότι εγώ από τα 1000 που παίρνω τελικά μου μένουν σίγουρα λιγότερα από αυτόν που τα κάνει μαύρα. Οπότε για 29000 τζίρο το 2013 χωρίς αφορολόγητο εφορεία περί τις 9000Ε. 29000 τζίρος που αυτόματος θεωρείται σχεδόν όλος κέρδος. Επί της ουσίας δεν μπορείς να κρατήσεις γραφείο , ειδικά τοπογραφικό με εξοπλισμούς πανάκριβους. Οπότε το αποτέλεσμα. Αρνούμαι να κλέψω, δηλώνω τα πάντα, αποδίδω σε ένα χρόνο περισσότερο ΦΠΑ απ ότι οι ανταγωνιστές μου σε φόρο τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια, γιατί ΦΠΑ αποδίδουν ελάχιστο, και μετά από 3 χρόνια μειωμένου τζίρου δε μπορώ να αποπληρώσω Εφορεία λόγω αδυναμίας πλέον. Συνεχίζω σε ότι ασήμαντο κάνω, να παίρνω ΦΠΑ άλλα να αδυνατώ να το αποδώσω. Πάντως δε το αποκρύπτω οπότε με ακολουθεί. Και παίρνω και για μπράβο ένα τοκογλυφικό πρόστιμο ΤΣΜΑΔΕ. Και δε νομίζω να μου επιστραφούν αύριο αν γίνει αλλαγή νόμου για τους υπόλοιπους.
Λοιπόν δε μου φταίει το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ με την έννοια που φωνάζουν οι πολλοί. Μου φταίει το Κράτος με την έννοια ότι κράτος είμαστε εμείς. Εμείς κάνουμε όλα τα παραπάνω που περιέγραψα. Και ο θεός να έρθει στη Κυβέρνηση δε μπορεί να τα βάλει με εμάς. Θα τον ρίξουμε στις επόμενες εκλογές. Η κοινωνία δεν αποδέχεται άτομα σαν εμένα. Μάζευε τα μπογαλάκια σου και σ άλλη παραλία. Είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.
Μετάνιωσα λοιπόν που μπήκα στη ρύθμιση γιατί εδώ δεν έχω ελπίδα με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάω. Το αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Οπότε πλέον πεταμένα λεφτά. Και μάλιστα σε τοκογλύφους.
Εδώ έχουμε μάθει να κατηγορούμαι συνέχεια φαντάσματα για τη κατάντια μας. Λοιπόν τα φαντάσματα είμαστε εμείς.
Δε ξέρω αν σωστά έκανα την ανάρτηση εδώ. μόνο για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ήθελα να πω αλλά μ έπιασε στο δρόμο λογοδιάρροια.
Όποιος νομίζει οτι έχει σωτηρία αυτός ο λαός, απλά δεν αντιλαμβάνεται.

----------


## Xάρης

Δικαίως φωνάζεις και είσαι αγανακτισμένος και οργισμένος.
Κατά την άποψή μου λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά δεν θέλουν να τις εφαρμόσουν γιατί πονάνε και θα χάσουν ψηφαλάκια.

1. Σύνδεση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία με το εισόδημα. 

2. Επανυπολογισμός των συντάξεων βάσει των όσων έχουν πραγματικά πληρωθεί σε ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και αν είναι απαραίτητο μείωση των συντάξεων (ναι, κι άλλο) ώστε να μην επιβαρύνονται όσοι εργάζονται.

3. *ΦΠΑ 0% στις υπηρεσίες* μηχανικού, δικηγόρου, υδραυλικού κ.λπ.. Γιατί να είμαστε οι φοροεισπράκτορες του κράτους όταν μάλιστα οι υπηρεσίες αυτές είναι εγχώριες. Ο ΦΠΑ στα προϊόντα, κυρίως εισαγόμενα έχει την έννοια δασμού. Βαρουφάκη, βάλε ΦΠΑ 50% στα αυτοκίνητα που δεν παράγουμε αλλά εισάγουμε από τους φίλους μας Γερμανούς. Στα τρόφιμα μπορεί να είναι πάλι 0%.

4. *Σταθερός φορολογικός συντελεστής 15%* για φυσικά πρόσωπα και εταιρίες με *αφορολόγητο στο οικογενειακό εισόδημα* και όχι στο ατομικό, κοινό για όλους, μισθωτούς και ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και αγρότες.

5. Βαριές ποινές για φοροδιαφυγή και γρήγορη εκδίκαση των φορολογικών υποθέσεων, μέσα σε 3 μήνες το πολύ.

Ο πελάτης πρέπει να έχει συγκρουόμενα συμφέροντα με τον πωλητή υπηρεσιών/προϊόντων ώστε να ζητά απόδειξη. 
Ο πολίτης πρέπει να νιώθει ότι οι φόροι που πληρώνει επιστρέφουν με τη μορφή υπηρεσιών σ' αυτόν ώστε να μην είναι ηθική η φοροδιαφυγή. Σήμερα είναι! Έτσι τουλάχιστον το αισθάνονται πολλοί.

---

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε, 
Σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης δεν επιβιώνει ο πιο μεγάλος, ο πιο δυνατός, ο πιο έξυπνος. *Επιβιώνει αυτός που μπορεί να προσαρμόζεται*.

----------

